# onkyo 809 or onkyo 818



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

i have a new onkyo 809 coming in tomorrow,but i really wanted the new onkyo 818
i have 5.1 HT but planning on going 7.2 someday.
is it worth returning the onkyo 809 for the 818?its a $400 diference



thanks:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only real big difference is that the 818 has Audyssey XT32 and although its a step up from the XT its not worth the $400 in my opinion.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Tony - while XT32 would be wonderful to have, the 809 is definitely the better deal right now.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

HT nut said:


> i have a new onkyo 809 coming in tomorrow,but i really wanted the new onkyo 818
> i have 5.1 HT but planning on going 7.2 someday.
> is it worth returning the onkyo 809 for the 818?its a $400 diference
> 
> ...


I just went through the same thing, I wanted to get the 818, but just could not justify the price difference. I got my 809on Wednesday and hooked it up ysterday. It replaced my 805. 

I am glad I went with the 809, it sounds great and has more features than I probably will ever need.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For $400, it would be hard to justify the added expense. If using Dual Subwoofers, I would be more inclined to do so as the SubEQ HT in the 818 is fantastic. Also, the 818 does not offer Multichannel Analog Inputs whereas the 809 does. I am guessing future 800 Series will no longer offer MCH Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

UPS just delivered my new 809.
i think i am going to keep it
don't have $400 laying around anyway


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

HT nut said:


> UPS just delivered my new 809.
> i think i am going to keep it
> don't have $400 laying around anyway


Yeah, for $400 difference, I'd most definitely stick with the 809!

Hope it works out well for you...


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Is $400 where the price difference is going to settle in at? If the OP is really going to a 7.2 system eventually, I think XT32 becomes even more valuable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not think that is going to always be the case. However, with the x09 Series being discontinued, that might be fairly close to the difference. With the 717, I would honestly pay more to have a 709 than have it due to it downgrading to Audyssey 2EQ. All the while, the MSRP is moving up to $1000.

Due to the 818 being the cheapest AVR to offer XT32 by $1000 in terms of MSRP, I would not be surprised if the 818 sells closer to it's MSRP than the 809 which was available for $650 at Newegg within a few Months of introduction. If 3009's become available B-Stock for close to the same price as the 818, I would jump on the 3009 as it has a much stronger Amplifier Stage and is a 9 Channel AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

